# ReuniÃo Em PÉ



## Mariasu

\o Que Significa Uma ReuniÃo Em PÉ

eSTOU FAZENDO UMA TRADUÇÃO DO PORTUGUÊS AO ESPANHOL, GOSTARIA DE SABER A QUE FAZ REFERENCIA A EXPRESSÃO "REUNIÕES EM PÉ"


----------



## Joca

Mariasu said:


> eSTOU FAZENDO UMA TRADUÇÃO DO PORTUGUÊS AO ESPANHOL, GOSTARIA DE SABER A QUE FAZ REFERENCIA A EXPRESSÃO "REUNIÕES EM PÉ"


 
Olá:

No Brasil, nunca ouvi semelhante expressão. Talvez seja comum em Portugal? Seja como for, a idéia que faço dela é logicamente uma reunião onde os participantes ficam todos em pé ou de pé. Como num comício em praça pública. Qual é o contexto?

JC


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Quando algo está "em pé", não pode querer dizer que está "ainda válido"? Desculpem, não estou achando as palavras certas. Mas acho que já ouvi frases como "Os seus planos ainda estão em pé?" ou "E aí, a viagem está em pé?" com o sentido de "Você ainda pretende fazer isso/não desistiu disso?"


----------



## Joca

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Quando algo está "em pé", não pode querer dizer que está "ainda válido"? Desculpem, não estou achando as palavras certas. Mas acho que já ouvi frases como "Os seus planos ainda estão em pé?" ou "E aí, a viagem está em pé?" com o sentido de "Você ainda pretende fazer isso/não desistiu disso?"


 
É verdade: havia me esquecido desse sentido de "estar de pé". Talvez o que eu tenha achado estranho foi o plural: Reuniões em pé. Soaria mais natural para mim: Reunião de pé. Mais uma vez: precisamos do contexto.

JC


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Joca said:


> É verdade: havia me esquecido desse sentido de "estar de pé". Talvez o que eu tenha achado estranho foi o plural: Reuniões em pé. Soaria mais natural para mim: Reunião de pé. Mais uma vez: precisamos do contexto.
> 
> JC


 
Agora surgiu uma dúvida: "em pé" e "de pé" são sinônimos neste contexto? 

Uma pessoa só pode estar "de pé", certo?


----------



## Joca

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Agora surgiu uma dúvida: "em pé" e "de pé" são sinônimos neste contexto?
> 
> Uma pessoa só pode estar "de pé", certo?


 
Não estou certo. Mas parece-me que apenas *estar de pé* tem esse significado adicional de *ser ainda válido*. *Estar em pé* parece se referir apenas à posição física.

JC


----------



## jazyk

Considero ambas as expressões em todos os sentidos possíveis e imagináveis intercambiáveis.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

A mim, "de pé" e "em pé" parecem-me diferentes, como explicou o Joca.


----------



## Brasileirinha

Mariasu, seria interessante se você postasse o trecho desse texto onde essa expressão foi usada, assim nós poderiamos entender melhor analisando pelo contexto


----------



## nusa

Em España se pode ouvir "la reunión sigue en pie" (significa que a reunião não se anulou)


----------



## Mariasu

Obriagada pela rápida resposta, e desculpe minha pouca clareza..é a primeira vez que entro nesta página...
aqui vai o texto que veio desde o Brasil, manual de procedimento iso

O treinamento de instruções de trabalho e procedimento será efetivado no local de trabalho, com reuniões em pé, lideradas pelo supervisor da área que será o responsável pela capacitação do grupo que lidera. Somente será utilizada sala para os treinamentos quando seja necessário a utilização de equipamentos audivisuais.


----------



## Vanda

> O treinamento de instruções de trabalho e procedimento será efetivado no local de trabalho, com reuniões em pé, lideradas pelo supervisor da área ....


 
Ah, agora assim! Quer dizer que as pessoas não estarão sentadas durante a reunião, mas em pé. Viu como o contexto ajuda?


----------



## Mariasu

Vanda said:


> Ah, agora assim! Quer dizer que as pessoas não estarão sentadas durante a reunião, mas em pé. Viu como o contexto ajuda?


 
OBRIGADA VANDA!!!


----------



## jazyk

> Ah, agora assim! Quer dizer que as pessoas não estarão sentadas durante a reunião, mas em pé. Viu como o contexto ajuda?


Ué, mas isso já se tinha dito antes. Ainda me pergunto como são essas reuniões.

Jazyk


----------



## Havenard

Também pode ser entendido como uma "reunião rápida". Trata-se apenas um pequeno discurso ou informativo que deve ser passado aos funcionários (por exemplo), e estes são convidados a se reunirem para ouvir. Sem agendamentos nem acomodações em sala de reunião e nem cafezinhos, apenas juntam-se todos para ouvir o que há pra ser dito e logo voltar ao trabalho.


----------



## Mallboro

Podemos também usar esta frase em outro contexto como:

A reunião ainda está de pé, ou seja apesar de ocorrer algum problema como um atraso no início dela, a mesma não será adiada ou cancelada.


----------



## Havenard

No caso estamos falando sobre o termo "em pé" e não "de pé".


----------



## Mallboro

Concordo, ao menos fica como referência para quem ainda não conhece essa expressão.


----------

